# Norma Ammunition Opinions



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I searched the forum before posting this, but didn't find anything decisive. 
How do ya'll feel about Norma Ammunition? I bought a few boxes of Creemoor in the Summer and was impressed, and since then they seem to be one of the only brands to have stuff in stock consistently so I found myself buying a few other calibers. Am I barking up the wrong tree here or should I keep trusting it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't have any experience using them on game, but they shoot very accurately out of my son's Tikka .243.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

The Norma Bondstrike in the Strike line is an awesome bullet IMO. I've also heard good things about the Oryx line. The new Whitetail line is what I'm assuming you are referring to with this post however, as it does seem to have good availability.

I've ordered some of the creedmoor and 30-06 in the Whitetail line. I got it mostly for trigger time, but was pleasantly surprised with it's grouping ability. The 140gr creedmoor, I've seen shot side by side with Nosler 142gr ABLR at 700 yards it dropped about 18"-24" more but held a decent grouping out of the same gun.

I imagine it performs like any other cup and core bullet on game. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot it on deer at reasonable ranges. I'm sure you could effectively use it on elk, (how many 150 core lokts have killed elk over the years), but if I'm shooting a frangible bullet I personally want a little more weight. That's just my thoughts.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Nothing bad to say hear. My wife harvested her moose last year with a norma 156 gr.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang - there's a little blood in that pic!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Accuracy and grouping equals confidence and piece of mind IMO. Almost any well placed bullet on an animal will do the job.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds good though! Nobody telling me about bad primers, or shots not going bang, so color me happy!
Thanks all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Very seldom will you have factory ammo not go bang and with today's quality control it can be just as good a hand-loads. But just like hand-loads it may take a while to find what your rifle shoots like you want it to shoot. But most factory ammo is just fine for hunting considering the size of the game that you are after you don't need sub moa ammo.


----------



## justiniwhicker (Dec 17, 2021)

Norma ammo is historically very good ammo.


----------



## sandywilliam (10 mo ago)

I am quite satisfied with this brand. At least the fact that it's always available like you said. This ammo moderately clogs the gun and has not misfired. True, I haven't tried hunting with them yet. But at the range, they seemed good to me. The quality is great for a reasonable price. Maybe I will take them with me to a deer in the future. After all, they are not suitable for self-defense ammo. I usually only buy large quantities of ammo online because it's more cost-effective for me. For example, I buy them and 9mm pistol ammo at bulkmunitions . It's very convenient and profitable. Additionally, you don't have to spend money on fuel and drive to the gun store if you live far from the store.


----------

